# Dla



## Proudspirit (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't shoot me... just a question! 

Why don't adults with diabetes get DLA? 

DLA stands for disability living allowance, Surely people who have the disability that is diabetes should get a living allowance, I think of myself as having mild diabetes, i know there really isn't good and bad but i am diet only,and even i have felt hypo and unable to function properly so someone who injects and has to have maybe time off work should have some allowance, shouldn't they?

Or maybe the money should go to people that claim DLA when there is nothing wrong with them like my neighbour that has a bad back but can get under a car to work on it! 

Julie.... steps off her soap box and runs! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi

The point about diabetes is that it's a condition you can live with. It needs good/excellent control to avoid the side-effects. I don't think Sir Steve Redgrave thought of claiming DLA while he was winning Olympic gold medals for rowing and coping with diabetes as well!As an example, I think that there are conditions which would give entitlement to DLA but not diabetes itself. Conditions such as blindness from diabetic retinopathy or limb amputations, but these take a long time to develop and are not inevitable given good control on a day-to-day basis. It is best for the sufferer to take control of this disease for himself/herself.


----------



## aymes (Jul 25, 2009)

DLA is calculated by 2 components. There is an allowance for caring needs, so the requirment is that you have requirements that mean you need someone to hep you, or supervise you with certain day to day tasks. The other allowance is for mobility issues which is fairly self explanatory!

One of the parents on here may be able to correct me but as I understand it children can be eligible under the care component as they require significantly more supervision than other children their age.

Most adults with diabetes will not be eligible for dla as the issues related to diabetes won't come under the care guideline, eg they won't need help with dressing, eating, communicating and they are less likely to have the level of supervision that caring for a child with diabetes requires. Some adults with diabetes do claim dla but generally that will be if there are other issues as well, may or maybe not caused by diabetes complications, or specific problems such as extremem hypo unawareness meaning they need supervision etc.

So I suppose the answer is that the things that dla is mean to cover aren't applicable, in the most part, to people with diabetes as it isn't designed to cover things such as time off work etc. Of course that's not to say that there shouldn't be something else for these things, but that's a different story....!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2009)

In a way, I feel as though I do get an allowance for my diabetes - all my prescriptions are free. I shudder to think what it might me cost otherwise, and I'm sure I'd have to compromise on my care. I've been reading some American forums where things are paid for with insurance - but like all insurance, there are things like co-payments and deductibles, so there can still be quite a large cost involved. There might be a greater likelihood of getting a pump, but some companies will only pay for a replacement when the original breaks, not whn its warranty has expired!

I just got some needles, test strips and insulin yesterday - full price probably in the region of ?200. I know none of this applies if you are diet/exercise controlled, but for me personally it's a great help financially and means I don't have to worry about things like testing whenever I feel I need to.


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow great answers.. Yes totally understand now.. 

Northerner, when i went to Las Vegas in May just a week after diagnosis i ran out of test strips and was panicing so bought some ?45 they cost! but i did feel better having them! 

Julie


----------



## NiVZ (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello,

I know this turned into a heated debate last time, so lets hope this thread doesn't go the same way.

I'm Type 1 and take 4 injections a day, but I will never consider my diabetes a disablilty as it doesn't stop me doing anything.  

I agree that there are circumstances where children should receive DLA in order to help with care and supervision but as adults with help from medical professionals the majority of us should not need this allowance.

As Northerener has said we get off pretty lightly with free prescriptions. There are many other groups with conditions such as asthmatics who still have to pay for their inhalers.

NiVZ


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All


I am entering this thread very carefully.....lol.......
I certainly do not want to get this all confused with Nathans DLA Appeal. Which is still going ahead..when I have further information regarding this I will post it under the original thread..Besides I am sure most who use the forum are fully aware of mine and other parents opinion on this matter.

Right back on to the question of Adults and DLA...This is only my opinion...so apologies before hand..if it causes any upset or offends anyone...this is not my intention.. I do feel all diabetics should be entitled to some form/amount/award of DLA..Whilst I accept diabetics do not wish to see themselves classed as disabled and yes diabetes does'nt stop you doing what ever your heart desires..ie..Sir Steve Redgrave..and that good control etc is the key to this...but them 4 injections of insulin are given in order for you to eat and not develop a life threatening situation..Insulin keeps you well and alive.......

As adult diabetics are'nt entitled to DLA...in there own right..and some may not wish to claim even if you were entitled to it...Would a better provision for adult diabetics..to maintain a healthy lifestyle, diet etc...maybe to be offered/entitled to Gym Memberships/free sessions..A food allowance/voucher..in order for the best quality meat/fish/fruit and veg to be bought...especially in todays recession and food rises..

Sorry again if I have upset or offended anyone...this is just a suggestion and thought.

Heidi
x


----------



## janine19 (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont think diabetic adults should get DLA as a rule. Obviously if there are complications with sight, mobility, pain, hearing etc then this is different.

I do not class myself as disabled. Im 26 and have had diabetes for 7 months now. Yes its has affected my life immensly but has not disabled me. I see it more as an inconvenience. 

I still work full time and do extra private work on top, granted not as much as I used to but im still able to do it. If I have a night hypo im tired and sluggish the next day but no more than my collegues who've been out drinking thr night before!!! Im very active but just have to think about what I do and plan things where as before I would just run out the house and probably miss dinner! 

In terms of food I do not find my bills have increased. I used to buy everything from Tesco but I now buy my fruit and vg from market and meat from butchers. Its cheaper and better quality. It takes a little more time and planning to do it that way, but like I say its more of an inconvenience than a disability.

Hope this doesnt upset anyone cos I know this subject is sensitive.


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't consider diabetes as a disability, but for some things I am considerd in an 'at risk group'.

At home I have to be aware and watch what I eat because of the diabetes, yet my husband gets quite ill if he has anything containing milk, so we have different dietry requirements.

Because the osteoarthritis my husband is exploring getting a diasbitlity living allowance (he has some mobility problems), but even thoe he has along term medical condition is not entitled to free prescriptions.

There is a lot of controversy surrounding Disability Living Allowance. i was told if your partner earns more than a certain ammount you may not be able to get it, but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> I don't consider diabetes as a disability, but for some things I am considerd in an 'at risk group'.
> 
> At home I have to be aware and watch what I eat because of the diabetes, yet my husband gets quite ill if he has anything containing milk, so we have different dietry requirements.
> 
> ...





Hi Caroline..

DLA...is a non-means tested benefit...this means that a partners income or money in the bank etc...is disregarded..and not included in working out the award in which you would be entitled to.

However Carers Allowance is totally different...partners income is included

If you follow this Link..it will give you a better indication of which benefits you maybe entitled to etc, and the criteria and so on...:

http://www.benefitsnow.co.uk/directgov

Hope this helps

Heidi
x


----------



## aymes (Jul 25, 2009)

Caroline Wilson said:


> i was told if your partner earns more than a certain ammount you may not be able to get it, but I don't know how true that is.



Certainly when I did my benefits training (about 18 months ago) dla wasn't means tested, so what your household has/earns shouldn't be an issue, I think it may have some impact on other benefits you may be claiming though.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

aymes said:


> Certainly when I did my benefits training (about 18 months ago) dla wasn't means tested, so what your household has/earns shouldn't be an issue, I think it may have some impact on other benefits you may be claiming though.




Hi Aymes...

The understanding I have is that if you are in receipt of DLA....it has a knock on effect with regards to Housing/Council Tax Benefit..meaning that the DLA Benefit will increase the award of the above 2 benefits.

Heidi
x


----------



## aymes (Jul 25, 2009)

I think that's potentially the way it would go .


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks I will try the link and let you know how we get on.


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 25, 2009)

Unless adults have any complications that require care from others or have restricted mobility then I don't believe they should be entitled to DLA. 

There are things that I'm sure could be argued. For example mobility, If I have a hypo then I am unable to drive for 40 minutes, having a hypo just before I'm leaving for work means I will be late for work unless I get a taxi. the expense of getting a taxi isn't my fault so I should have some allowance for this.

At the moment I don't think I should get it, in the future if my circumstances change then maybe.


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Unless adults have any complications that require care from others or have restricted mobility then I don't believe they should be entitled to DLA.
> 
> There are things that I'm sure could be argued. For example mobility, If I have a hypo then I am unable to drive for 40 minutes, having a hypo just before I'm leaving for work means I will be late for work unless I get a taxi. the expense of getting a taxi isn't my fault so I should have some allowance for this.
> 
> At the moment I don't think I should get it, in the future if my circumstances change then maybe.




Hi Nikki

Hope you feeling a little better..and the o/h picked your Tamiflu up.

Maybe adult diabetics...instead of DLA...another form of benefit/allowance..oh I hate them words...lol....that would maybe help with say additional costs..of being late to work because of hypo etc...and having to get taxi to work..

Heidi
x


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All

Sorry I've got my brain storming head on...hahaha...

How about a little decrease in your tax rate..or increase in working tax credit.
Which would sweep across the board, at one rate..to all adult diabetics regardless of type, if the diabetic also had complications associated with the condition them to claim and be awarded DLA.
Maybe a rate of say ?20 per week...to help with additional expenses due to food, taxi to work if had hypo..??

Heidi
x


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 25, 2009)

Bit random...but I remember back in ye olde days when pen needles first came & out you had to buy them cos they weren't on prescription...I still don't use the needles just once (I feel so guilty for my medical costs already!), but I don't make one needle last a whole vial any more, phew!!   

Re the DLA for diabetic kids / their parents...my mum more or less gave up work to look after me, only doing occasional night shifts when I was older (luckily for me, she was a nurse, jammy eh?!).  Back in those days the schools etc weren't as enlightened as they are now, & mum had to take me home for lunch etc till I was old enough to sort myself out.  My diabetes definitely had a big hit on the family finances, & I'm sure any allowances were very gratefully received!


----------



## Becca (Jul 25, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> Back in those days the schools etc weren't as enlightened as they are now, & mum had to take me home for lunch etc till I was old enough to sort myself out.  My diabetes definitely had a big hit on the family finances, & I'm sure any allowances were very gratefully received!



Sadly, things haven't changed that much in schools....How i wish they had though 

As i've said in previous posts about schools, R had to be transferred at the age of 5 because the school said she should take responsibilty and ownership for her diabetes and be able to look after herself.  She is one of hundreds of children that have or still suffer at schools....The schools answer at the time was that my husband or me sit with her in class providing medical support if needed.  She was off school for 5 weeks.  Obviously, i couldn't work and the DLA helped at that time in our lives.

As parents i believe that DLA is essential, as adults it's really interesting to hear all your opinions and i'm glad i've found you lot as i have gained so much hope from you guys for R.


----------

